# Joon Lee's TKD/Kickboxing?



## LegLockGuy (Apr 21, 2007)

A dojang in Orland Park, Il (Joon Lee's TKD) say they teach Taekwondo, Hapkido, and Kickboxing. I have no desire in TKD or HKD. But a good Kickboxing gym would really help me with my competing desires. I was wondering if anyone knows about the school. Is their Kickboxing any good?

Is it just TKD without belts/uniforms? Like I said, I have no real interest in TKD, I just want to compete. (I'm a student of JKD now) I feel like the weakest part of my striking is my Boxing so a well balanced school/gym is great.

Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## LegLockGuy (Apr 25, 2007)

tttt


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 25, 2007)

Might see if you can sit and watch a class? Talk to the instructor and see what the curriculum is, if it's truly an open gym or  more of 'we also teach you some kickboxing and hapkido' etc. Most TKD places don't seem to be set up like a full-contact gym would be, so the classes would be more traditional 'line up, 10 kicks, switch, 10 kicks etc' rather than here's your corner.

Best of luck with it!


----------

